# New Sebring Int'l Raceway building apperantly has an interesting resident.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

To George and Jimmy, you may want to take some photos of something on display at the new Sebring Administration building.
Appearently, Sebring management has an Audi R8 ALMS car stored there on display!
link to info: http://feedmesportscars.com/node/3818


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New Sebring Int'l Raceway building apperantly has an interesting resident. (chernaudi)*

Thanks for the heads up. I'll check it out. I arrive Thursday. We're driving down in a Q7 3.0 TDI.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: New Sebring Int'l Raceway building apperantly has an interesting resident. ([email protected])*

You should be able to go in, as it seems that the Admin building is open to the public-that's where the new gift shop at Sebring is, and the R8 is somewhere in the lobby.
And how are you allowed to drive to Sebring in a 3.0 TDI Q7? Are those even legal for sale here yet(Audi doesn't want to sell the diesel Q7 until Jan '09?), or does Audi have a hand in this?


_Modified by chernaudi at 7:16 PM 3-8-2008_


----------

